# Wert eines gebrauchten Sony Vaio VGN-CS11S



## unclejamal (3. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
wieviel würdet ihr für einen gebrauchten Sony Vaio VGN-CS11S (Sony Vaio VGN-CS11S/W wei) zahlen? Das Teil hatte Mitte 2008 einen Neupreis von ca. 1000euro


Danke!

mfg,
uj


----------



## quaaaaaak (3. Februar 2012)

Will dich jetzt nicht schocken, aber ich schätze, dass 300-400€ ein angemessener preis währen.
ich selbst denke würde etwa 320€ dafür zahlen.
grüße


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2012)

Am besten auch mal bei ebay schauen, denn da kannst Du bei der erweiterten Suche auch "beendete Angebote" ansehen - drauf achten, ob das Notebook als "defekt" verkauft wurde. Am besten dann mal Sony Vaio + Prozessortyp und Grafikkarte eingeben, oder von der Modellkennung nur das CS11S

ich hab auf die schnelle nur einmal ca 220€ grefunden Sony VAIO VGN-CS11S Model PCG-3C1M | eBay 

ich würde besonders auf das "14 Zoll" hinweisen, da das den Wert steigert.


----------



## unclejamal (4. Februar 2012)

tja. danke schonmal.
also ich wär in der käuferposition, nicht der verkäufer.
der verkäufer selbst hat nicht soviel ahnung von pc's, somit könnte ich doch recht einen guten preis rausschlagen. weiters denkt der verkäufer, dass der pc defekt ist - ich selbst glaube daran, dass nur die software (windows...) defekt ist und deshalb der pc "nicht mehr zu starten geht". Ob es tatsächlich die software ist weiß ich "noch" nicht.

Wieviel wäre das notebook unter den oben genannten aspektpunkten wert? ich hätte da mal 150eur angsetzt.

mfg


----------



## Bonkic (4. Februar 2012)

unclejamal schrieb:


> Wieviel wäre das notebook unter den oben genannten aspektpunkten wert? ich hätte da mal 150eur angsetzt.


 
du willst den verkäufer also bescheissen, seh ich das richtig?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2012)

also, wenn Du quasi eine "Wette" abschließen willst, dass das Notebook gar nicht defekt ist, kannst Du ruhig mal 150€ anbieten. Das muss der Besitzer dann selber wissen, ob das für ihn okay ist. Ich kenn genug Fälle, bei denen Leute sagen "selbst wenn das Ding in Wahrheit doch in Ordnung ist, ist es mir egal - für mich hat das Teil eh keinen Wert mehr" - viele bieten ja auch bei ebay ihr Notebook an mit einem Zusatz wie "eventuell defekt, schaltet hin und wieder ab" usw. 


Das gilt natürlich nur für Fremde - wenn es ein Bekannter oder Freund ist, ist selbstverständlich, dass man sagt "ich werd mal windows neu draufmachen - wenn alles klappt, kriegst Du 300€, ansonsten 150€"


----------



## unclejamal (7. Februar 2012)

interessante annahme ich wolle den verkäufer bescheissen...

mehr ist es so wie herbboy geschrieben hat. das notebook ist für den verkäufer momentan wertlos weil er es nur rumliegen hat - und folglich keinen wert mehr hat, ich tu ihm alson nur ein gefallen.

danke


----------

